# Bell R.I.P



## cariadhp (Dec 26, 2010)

Bell my labrador age 12 
was put to sleep for ever last night 
i am devasted she has been with me through good bad etc etc 
my friend wrote this poem i would like to share with you

You were a ray of sunshine
You brightened up my day
Been with me through the bad times
...Licked my tears away

...It warms my heart to know
You chose me as your friend
A loyal loving dog
On who I could depend

If i could have just one wish
I'd ask God now your there
To make sure that your happy
And playing without a care

Thank you for being My Friend Bell X


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry! May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry that you have lost bell.
The poem was a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Bell! My girl Misty is there too- look out for her!


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

the poem is lovely, sweet dreams bell, iam sure she will always be with you in one way or another.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

so sorry for ur loss hun sending healing thoughts to you at this difficult time. what a lovely poem xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP beautifull bell ,i am soo sorry for your loss 
((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful poem, RIP bell, Cassie will take care of you there


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful poem for a lovely Lab.
It's so painful when they leave us.
I hope the happy memories of her will soon make their way to you and take the tears away.

R.I.P Bell and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Bell xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely tribute to her. I'm so sorry

Rest in peace, Bell 

Em
xx


----------

